# Pranks



## Phantom (Feb 22, 2011)

Ever pull a prank? 

I lead the traditional senior prank. 


If you know the Metal Gear games I got two words... cardboard box.


I also turned all the freshman locks backwards and moved them down one.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 22, 2011)

Uh, well, I did a few small pranks as a kid. Like the time I put a raisin in my dad's toothpaste. (The idea is that it either blocks it from coming out, or it will come out as some mysterious black, icky mess. The second happened, by the way.) Haven't really done bigger stuff yet...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 22, 2011)

You know the sprayer next to the kitchen sink? Once, I put tape around the handle. My mom got soaked.


----------

